# reboot and no sound

## yardse

amd64 with Audigy4 sound card.

Threw Gentoo on a partition, compiled the alsa drivers into the kernel, configured everything, wham bam, sound worked perfectly.  Eventually rebooted, no sound.  I can boot into an arch partition on the same machine and the sound works so I know I haven't done anything silly like forgetting to plug the speakers in, etc.

I've rebuilt the kernel with the alsa drivers as modules, ran alsaconf (it found my card), and still no sound.  kmix sees the card (not muted), the volume is maxed, but still no sound.  alsasound is up.

At this point I'm not sure where to look, I've done everything I know to do.  Anyone have any suggestions?

----------

## cach0rr0

anything suspicious in dmesg?

```

dmesg |grep -i snd

```

shot in the dark

----------

## kimmie

Are you using alsa? Do you have more than one sound card? Or maybe a sound card and a webcam with a microphone? If you're loading more than one sound module the default output device will correspond to the first module loaded. This can change at random, and alsaconf doesn't deal with the situation properly. In my case the webcam somtimes came up as the default device. It has no speakers! DOH!

Here's my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa, it should point you in the right direction:

```
 Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.

# ALSA portion 

# See file:///usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt

# Or, more helpfully http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

alias snd-card-0 snd-ymfpci

alias snd-card-1 snd-usb-audio

# **** make sure we give ymfpci device index 0; that makes it the default device

options snd-ymfpci index=0

options snd-usb-audio index=1

# OSS/Free portion 

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

```

To get changes to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa to take effect you need to: shutdown alsasound, kill any apps using alsa, unload the kernel modules, run update-modules, and restart alsasound, in my case:

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

# killall /usr/libexec/mixer_applet2   # gnome mixer applet must die or can't unload the kernel modules

# modprobe -r snd_ymfpci snd_usb_audio

# update-modules

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

```

(or you could just reboot)

----------

## yardse

I have two soundcards, but one of them is an x-fi and I explicitly didn't build the drivers for it (it came with my mobo).

dmesg | grep -i = no output

dmesg | grep Audigy = the following output

```

[    6.287027] EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    6.292768] Audigy2 value: Special config.

```

here is my alsa.conf file

```

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.21 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

I'll add the options to it and let you guys know if that works.

----------

## yardse

I should also add, alsamixer and kmix both see the card and identify it as an Audigy 4.

----------

## yardse

Added the following to the bottom of the alsa.conf file

```

options snd-emu10k1 index=0

```

still no sound.

here is the output of lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq_midi            5477  0 

snd_emu10k1_synth       5692  0 

snd_emux_synth         35062  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         5384  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       6240  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            40184  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16228  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           1630  0 

snd_seq_oss            28673  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6460  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52816  9 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

nvidia              10827995  58 

snd_emu10k1           147541  5 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            20838  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec        118916  1 snd_emu10k1

ac97_bus                1314  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                78637  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_seq_device          6081  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_timer              20678  3 snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7933  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            3202  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               6440  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    63807  20 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

```

----------

## kimmie

Hmmm. I can't hear anything either!   :Confused: 

Can you post your kernel .config?

Also: output of 'equery l alsa' and 'uname -a'

----------

## yardse

I apologize for the slow reply, sometimes the weekends get busier than the weekday, lol.

equery l alsa

```

[ Searching for package 'alsa' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [M~] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.23 (0)

[I--] [M~] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.28 (0.10)

[I--] [M~] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.23 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1 (0.9)

```

uname -a:

```

Linux home 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #3 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jun 11 16:42:28 GMT 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

config pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/1882914

alsa info file: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d9e320c68e806cb112ba10111915eb44d5545f4d

kmix screenie: http://imgur.com/KwHEV

edit:

updated equery, .config pastebin, alsa pastebin, and kmix screenie on request.Last edited by yardse on Wed Jun 16, 2010 1:05 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## cach0rr0

your kernel config was truncated because it was too long

please go to pastebin.com, paste the kernel config in, and then edit your post above, removing the kernel config text, and instead share the pastebin link with us

----------

## kimmie

Hey, don't be worried about replying fast or slow. Time is event-driven, it's different for all of us.

Actually, I discovered a script from the alsa project that collects alsa info from your system. Get it from http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh then run it using "alsa-info.sh --pastebin", and paste the resulting URL here. You can see the output I got from testing it on my system.. http://pastebin.ca/1882141

Also you said the master volume is set to max... can you actually move the control, or is it stuck? Is the PCM fader up?

And yeah, what cach0rr0 said... some hints:

You can use the wgetpaste package (emerge wgetpaste) to quickly do pastebins... make sure you change the server away from the default dpaste.com, because dpaste doesn't like pastes the size of a .config file 

equery is part of gentoolkit (emerge gentoolkit). The "l" is short for "list"; I wanted the output of "equery list alsa" which will tell me the versions off all packages which have "alsa" as a substring of their name. 

----------

## cach0rr0

portage-utils has some other goodies as well

qlist is the one - it doesnt show version (unless there's a switch i dont know about), but it's damn quick

e.g.

```

# qlist -I alsa

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa

media-sound/alsa-headers

media-sound/alsa-utils

```

qfile being another useful one (same as equery belongs)

```

# qfile alsamixer

media-sound/alsa-utils (/usr/bin/alsamixer)

```

eix gentoolkit portage-utils are my first must-emerge apps once i get going

----------

## yardse

Ok, I updated the original post with the new information.

Here's the URL to a screenshot of my kmix window (I've added it to the original post as well).

http://imgur.com/KwHEV

And thanks for the help you guys have been really patient with me.

----------

## kimmie

Ok, I might have found something.

Maybe your problem is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/440277

I'd be able to tell if that applied but the alsa-info output in the pastebin got truncated. Mine too, maybe it's too long; whatever. So if the above doesn't get you going, please paste again (patience, your turn   :Very Happy: ) by running "alsa-info.sh --stdout > alsa-info.txt" and then uploading the file at http://www.alsa-project.org/cardinfo-db/, and editing that URL into your earlier post.

The trouble is, I can't see anything wrong in your config, so other than the above all I can think of is:

It seems you have both esd and pulseaudio merged, but neither are running. I don't know KDE, but if it's anything like gnome somewhere in your sound prefs you should be able to choose "alsa" or "pulseaudio" or "esd". Hopefully you've got that set to "alsa", seeing as the daemons aren't running.

Have you tried playing a sound just using aplay? Just play any .wav file you can find on your system.

Is there a reason you're using testing versions of alsa-lib, but stable version of alsa-utils? Maybe you were trying to get around this problem? If so you should try the testing version of alsa-utils too, there's initialisation in this package that will affect the card at startup. After merging the testing version you should delete your /var/lib/alsa/asound.state (so you're sure to get new defaults) and restart /etc/init.d/alsasound.

If none of that works, I guess I'm out of ideas. I suggest you do some more googling on SB0610 (that being your exact card) and/or post again to this forum using a title like "No sound Audigy 4 SB0610 KDE.. same setup, anyone?"; maybe you'll find someone and you can compare configs. 

Meanwhile, I'll cross my fingers...

----------

## cach0rr0

ah man...so yeah, torch pulseaudio and esd 

go straight alsa. If you need to do anything funky with your audio, look into 'jack'

but pulseaudio/esd exhibit this sort of nonsense often

ALSO: for getting files too large for pastebin uploaded, just another method of going about it you guys might find handy:

```

emerge ompload

alsa-info > ainfo.txt

gzip ainfo.txt

ompload ainfo.txt.gz

```

----------

## yardse

I've updated with the alsa-info upload.

I tried all of your suggestions and nothing worked.  When I went to update world I was getting blocked packages related to using ~AMD64 when I emerged kde and I don't know gentoo deep enough to really solve that problem so I'm going to rebuild and see if that helps.  I got the sound working originally with little issue, it was on the reboot that it stopped working.  I have no idea what I did but hopefully I can avoid it this time.

KDE/phone only listed xine as the backend, not alsa, but I wasn't able to get aplay to emit any sound either so it was a problem outside of KDE.

I'll let you guys know how it goes.

----------

